
Google Announces Adsense For Mobile - luccastera
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/18/google-announces-adsense-for-mobile/
======
ivankirigin
The elephant in the room with Google is locality. Where are the brick & mortar
ads and coupons in g-maps? Will they incorporate GPS location to aid mobile
Adsense?

One problem with locality is that your average store front operator knows
nothing about the internet. There are probably huge franchise opportunities
here.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Yes, based on a recent patent application and whats been hinted at, they have
plans of incorporating location and time into mobile search results:

<http://www.redherring.com/Home/22459>

Mobile ads already have higher click through rates than most traditional sites
(like > 5% in some cases), so the prospect of incorporating location and time
sensitive ads could be huge.

~~~
gustaf
Lots of people have high hopes in location based advertising. For no reason, i
think. at least not right now.

[http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/my-thoughts-on-
consumer-l...](http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/my-thoughts-on-consumer-lbs)

------
nreece
I wonder when they'll officially launch Adsense for RSS (currently in private
beta)?

